# Thurs Sept 22 - Free! This Many Boyfriends, Tigercats, Haiku Salut, Tiny Birds at Jamm



## clandestino (Aug 31, 2011)

After a break of a few months, here's the next free HDIF gig at Jamm in Brixton. Our fourth show of the year...

HDIF Presents
Thursday 22rd September
This Many Boyfriends/Tigercats/Haiku Salut/Tiny Birds
Jamm, 261 Brixton Road, London SW9 6LH, FREE admission

This Many Boyfriends
Very welcome return for HDIF favourites This Many Boyfriends, who first played at HDIF Presents as main support to Allo Darlin' in 2009, and now look set to emulate their success. Recent, brilliant single, "Young Lovers Go Pop!", was playlisted by 6 Music and played by everyone from Steve Lamacq to that Zane Lowe, and also happens to be our Single Of The Year. Expect exhuberant, shouty, romantic, joyous, heartbreaking pop.
www.thismanyboyfriends.com

Tigercats
Tigercats and This Many Boyfriends on the same bill! We're spoiling you (and ourselves, obviously). Third HDIF Presents appearance for these superb east Londoners, who are right alongside This Many Boyfriends when it comes to our tips for the big time. Spiky, clever, ebulliant pop.
haircutrecords.co.uk/site/tigercats

Haiku Salut
Easily our favourite new band of the year, this female trio were once members of The Deirdres, but now make swoonsome instrumental music in the vein of Yann Tierssen, early Mum, and Detektivbyran, featuring accordions, banjos, xylophones and more.
haikusalut.com

Tiny Birds
A five piece from London, Tiny Birds play happysad indie folk influenced by Hefner, The Wave Pictures and Gorkys, festooned with (more!) banjos and accordions. Their debut album, "Hymns For The Careless" (told you about that Hefner influence), came out earlier this year.
www.reverbnation.com/tinybirds

7.30pm Doors open
8pm-8.30pm - Tiny Birds
8.45pm-9.15pm - Haiku Salut
9.30pm-10pm - Tigercats
10.15pm - This Many Boyfriends


----------



## clandestino (Sep 12, 2011)

This is going to be ace.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you given the "Post New Event" button a try?
http://www.urban75.net/forums/events/create/54


----------



## clandestino (Sep 12, 2011)

No, I've not seen that before. Thanks Crispy.

I've already added it to the Event Guide/Calendar thingy...
http://www.urban75.net/forums/event...-tigercats-haiku-salut-tiny-birds-at-jamm.23/

Would using that button do anything different?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2011)

ianw said:


> No, I've not seen that before. Thanks Crispy.
> 
> I've already added it to the Event Guide/Calendar thingy...
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/event...-tigercats-haiku-salut-tiny-birds-at-jamm.23/
> ...



Yes, it automatically creates a thread called [Event Date/Time] - [Event Name] - [Event Location] in the forum where you click the Create Event button. This is also a cutomisable option if you tick the "create a thread" box when creating an event via the calendar. The Event and the Thread are linked, so you can discuss the event within the event itself.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2011)

The events wotsit is the dog's bolls.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 16, 2011)

Young Lovers Go Pop!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 16, 2011)

Look we've got a fancy poster and everything...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 20, 2011)

This is going to be a brilliant show! Come along...it's free!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2011)

ianw said:


> Look we've got a fancy poster and everything...


I hope more people are on the tube down to the club!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 20, 2011)

You should come - This Many Boyfriends would go down a storm at Offline.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2011)

They're quite Los Camesino-esque, aren't they? I'll try and get down.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 20, 2011)

hmm.. suits me!!!!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 20, 2011)

editor said:


> They're quite Los Camesino-esque, aren't they? I'll try and get down.



Yes, check out the video above.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 22, 2011)

TMB have just been announced as the UK tour support for Art Brut. Looks like this'll be the last time they play a small free show like this...


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that This Many Boyfriends' guitarist Peter Sykes has passed away.



> This Many Boyfriends guitarist Peter Sykes has passed away.
> 
> Sykes, who played rhythm guitar and sang in the band, died on Tuesday (September 27) this week as a result of a brain haemorrhage, the band have confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 3, 2011)

I read the news yesterday - I'm totally shocked. This was his last gig I think...

RIP Peter.


----------

